# Boat show-Laguna Rods-State Record Trout



## I got the hook up

if your going to the boat show this weekend make sure to stop by the Laguna Rods booth #601. Sarge has Jim Wallace's Texas state record speckled trout(13.6lbs) on display in the booth. If you have never seen this fish or it has been a while, go take a look, it is still as impressive as I remember. Also make sure to meet Sarge and check out what Lagunas he has left, but you better hurry he is down to his last rack of rods!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thats a big black squaretail on the left!


-mac-


----------



## Rippin_drag

Thats a beast! I thought record was 15.6lbs though, caught by Rowland something...


----------



## sotexhookset

It was Bud Rowland and it was 15.6 and caught on a fly rod. He released it so I don't think it could be considered the actual State record. Someone will answer your question as I'm not sure the reasoning.


----------



## sdereki

sotexhookset said:


> It was Bud Rowland and it was 15.6 and caught on a fly rod. He released it so I don't think it could be considered the actual State record. Someone will answer your question as I'm not sure the reasoning.


was this in the LLM?


----------



## sotexhookset

Yes. Down around Port Isabell I believe.


----------



## whalerguy28

That fish is ridiculous, it's as long as that guys freakin leg.


----------



## Rippin_drag

See last paragraph from Tx parks & wildlife http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/strout/

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboa...php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=0&browse=Submit


----------



## Smackdaddy53

A 27" trout just about makes me flip, id probably have a heart attack if i caught one even close to that!


-mac-


----------



## rsparker67

The Jim Wallace trout was the previous state record trout. It was caught in Baffin on February 6, 1996


----------



## goodwood

picked up several of the rods couple days ago. they are super lite.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Another site stated that the fly rod trout eas released with only witnesses and a picture so its not a record but who knows, tpwd had it in black and white on that chart


-mac-


----------



## troutranger

*state record*

Its is a shame that the TPWD put it in black and white because Mustad hook company is offering a $ 100,000.00 for an new state record caught by Sept. 30.

As if catching a 14 lbr wasn't hard enough. (LOL)

And a million dollars for an all world tackel record. Witch is 17.6 lber caught in Florida.


----------



## big v

I heard that Jim Wallace is going to be the first person to use the new DJ special by Laguna


----------



## SSP

I wonder what rod and reel setup he was using when he caught the fish? I know the whole story is online that was published in the Gulf Coast Fisherman Magazine. I can't remember if they published that information but I know they said he had Gulf Coast Boat and shared most of the facts that day from the trip while down there for several days.


----------



## BudT

Wish I could make it to the show to see it in person. It is almost unbelieveable, I've read the story mentioned by Robert Sloan, he describes almost loseing the fish because it was too wide across the shoulder to hand grab! Then when he went to net the fish it nearly didn't fit in the net, as well as the trebles on the Corky getting hung up in the net. It's a great read for those of you who haven't had a chance to check it out. I found the link, check it out.

http://www.gulffishing.com/txrec963.html


----------



## DrawDown

BudT said:


> Wish I could make it to the show to see it in person. It is almost unbelieveable, I've read the story mentioned by Robert Sloan, he describes almost loseing the fish because it was too wide across the shoulder to hand grab! Then when he went to net the fish it nearly didn't fit in the net, as well as the trebles on the Corky getting hung up in the net. It's a great read for those of you who haven't had a chance to check it out. I found the link, check it out.
> 
> http://www.gulffishing.com/txrec963.html


Saw the fish last sunday. Huge! Thats a good read too, I remember when that happend. I was 13 and fishing out of my dads kenner lol


----------



## capt. david

imo wallace still has and holds the record.


----------



## Bocephus

capt. david said:


> imo wallace still has and holds the record.


Yep !


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

TPWD Lists the Seatrout, Spotted 15.60 37.25 inches May23,2002 Lower Laguna Madre Carl Rowland as the official Texas state record. Updated Dec 29 2011


----------



## gulfcoastal

I have to say that It is awesome to catch a fish that big on a fly rod but I read an article about the catch and release of Rowlands fish and for the life of me I cant understand how a boga grip only measures 15 pounds and TPWD list the weight of the fish at more than the weight of what the boga measures. I read the article on a web site of some boat manufacturer down south. I believe Rowland was fishing out of a boat of the same. Again I have no doubt of the qaulity of the fish he caught, my beef is how TPWD can say that is the new record when there was no fish to weigh on a scale by the same standards that the other records were given. Maybe someone else saw the article and can clear this up about the device used to measure the weight of the fish????? I was not there and so I am only stating what I read.


----------



## gulfcoastal

*







Speckled Trout*

CARL


----------

